# Audi Connect Data Plug



## RAB (Jul 3, 2020)

Hello
An Audi Connect Data Plug has appeared in my Audi App as a Retro fit for £35 (not the £45 in the link).

Does anyone have one? Are they worth having?









Audi Connect DataPlug


Genuine Audi parts and accessories, direct from Cardiff Audi & Bristol Audi, United Kingdom




www.audipartsdirect.co.uk


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

almost useless


----------



## RAB (Jul 3, 2020)

Ah Ok.

It doesn't do what it says then?


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

Audi Connect > Audi UK

Seems to offer more features than the pre-fitted Audi Connect, but the app reviews are far from good!


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

They offered it free to a lot of customers, I wouldn’t pay for it, nothing extra special about it imo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nig327 (Mar 31, 2016)

I got one for free when I had my MOT done and the main dealers.


----------



## RAB (Jul 3, 2020)

Oh ok. Thanks

My next service and first MOT is due next month so I will ask them 👍


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

I got one free recently at my MOT and service. It doesn't tell you much really. It gives you a live readout on your phone of litres in your tank, distance travelled, time taken, cost of fuel used and driving efficiency. Also tells you where your car is parked. I think some Audis already tell you that but as usual, us TT owners miss out on most standard features on other model ranges.


----------



## Daz1968 (Jan 6, 2018)

I had it for free, doesnt Do much but I find the journey monitor quite interesting, it quotes average speed and cost of fuel used, also the route taken. Handy if going anywhere for work and have to book the mileage.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

How does it know the cost of fuel used. Do you have to tell it the current price / litre? I presume it doesn't have a live SIM.


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

When you refuel the App recognises this and asks if you wish to record the data (quantity, cost, location) this is used to calculate your trip cost.


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

ZephyR2 said:


> How does it know the cost of fuel used. Do you have to tell it the current price / litre? I presume it doesn't have a live SIM.


When you refuel the App recognises this and asks if you wish to record the data (quantity, cost, location) this is used to calculate your trip cost.


----------



## Shortstock (Aug 26, 2020)

RAB said:


> Hello
> An Audi Connect Data Plug has appeared in my Audi App as a Retro fit for £35 (not the £45 in the link).
> 
> Does anyone have one? Are they worth having?
> ...


Will this allow a connection to get google maps back? As I dont have connect previous car had the maxar


----------



## Hesse (Mar 12, 2021)

RAB said:


> Hello
> An Audi Connect Data Plug has appeared in my Audi App as a Retro fit for £35 (not the £45 in the link).
> 
> Does anyone have one? Are they worth having?
> ...


My Data Plug stopped connecting to the phone after I installed iOS 15.5...............I won't miss it !


----------



## RAB (Jul 3, 2020)

Mine was unplugged when my remap was done. I haven't plugged it back in. A complete waste of time that didn't do anything useful. The technician that did my remap said Audi use it to collect your driving data and then look at it if you trade in your car to see how it's been driven. I don't how how true that is though, I'm just repeating what he says


----------



## RAB (Jul 3, 2020)

Shortstock said:


> Will this allow a connection to get google maps back? As I dont have connect previous car had the maxar


No, it just shows you average and maximum speed, your journey and how good your driving was


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Shortstock said:


> Will this allow a connection to get google maps back? As I dont have connect previous car had the maxar


Don’t need connect subscription for maps.
Just need data connection (e.g. SIM in socket) and the MIB firmware updated.
You can easily download and install it yourself here.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

RAB said:


> The technician that did my remap said Audi use it to collect your driving data and then look at it if you trade in your car to see how it's been driven. I don't how how true that is though, I'm just repeating what he says


Sounds like urban legend and rumour mill to me.
Surely the car already collects multiple data points on how it’s been driven? Shouldn’t need an external plug (probably with very few smarts in it) in order to do that.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

It had one useful feature. Occasionally you might be planning tomorrows trip and wonder whether you need to fill up before you go. You could check the app and see what range you had in the tank.


----------

